# need some help



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

OK guys was on my laptop on myspace looking at my photos when it happened the screen strarted poping up you are infected must run spyware now like 50 tabs popped up I have norton 360 and avg free version I got both running trying to find the trojan any of you computer guys know anything else I should look at getting


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I use Sophos and it's been pretty solid. Maybe try loading it and trying to clean it up.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

might try Spybot - Search & Destroy


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

not good do not run thier sofware. That virus destroyed my last CPU. It is some kind of Mal ware.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I am hoping one of mine will fix it right now the laptop is froze up i got my avg and norton to run and thats all it would do I had to go upstairs and use my desktop


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

drtyTshrt said:


> not good do not run thier sofware. That virus destroyed my last CPU. It is some kind of Mal ware.


which software?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Search forr and download combofix.exe. Save it to your desktop and run from there. Everything it wants to do, let it. Once done clean up with malwarebytes.org

u will be clean then.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks phree I got to see if my stuff will unlock it first It wont do anything right now


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> which software?


the soft ware that the virus is trying to make you use to get rid of the virus it just put on ya.LOL
does it show a picture of a sheild and it kinda looks like it might be from Micro Soft?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like Steve has had crabs before.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

combofix is quality ware, give it a shot


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> Sounds like Steve has had crabs before.


haha! 
im just an expert who knows the shortest route to success.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I just did the combofix on mine, going to try out the other one later. How do you get a new browser because mine is crap Phree says.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Masher said:


> I just did the combofix on mine, going to try out the other one later. How do you get a new browser because mine is crap Phree says.



Firefox


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

firefox all the way!
sometimes you need to rename the program to clean it since the virus may recognize it and not let it do its thing.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Phree what did I just do lost everything help


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

What ya mean?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I thank I got it after I ran the comdofix everyone of my desktop icon said illegal preparing to to delete


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you shut down your security. It told me to make sure I shut down sophos or it would kill my computer.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

It asked me if I wanted it shut down automatic I checked yes


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep you definitely need to stop any kind of "on access" scanners.
that's important.
Comboxfix will not, in itself ,cause you to lose data or damage system files.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> the soft ware that the virus is trying to make you use to get rid of the virus it just put on ya.LOL
> does it show a picture of a sheild and it kinda looks like it might be from Micro Soft?


dang it!!!!

this is what im getting now!!!!!
now it wont let me open ANY file!!!
if i DL from this PC it say infected file!!! its the only PC i have..what can i do?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

safe mode + combofix = success!!


----------

